# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Ide dhuratash për një ditëlindje!

## Auroraa

Tung, Cfare dhurate eshte me se miri ti dhurohet te dashurit per ditelindje? 

Kalofshi  bukur. 


P.S.  per gjinin mashkullore e kam fjalen. 
Meshkujt-  cka do te donit  qe e dashura e juaj te ju dhuroj per ditelindje.Mund te tregoni edhe nga experienca e juaj se cka ju ka pelqyer...

----------


## Flori

Nje Arush te madh

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Floro po sje femër re që të flesh me arushin  :perqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> Tung, Cfare dhurate eshte me se miri ti dhurohet te dashurit per ditelindje? 
> 
> Kalofshi  bukur.



Te keshilloj ti japesh zemren po jo teresisht,te plote jepja vetem atehere kur edhe ai ta jep!

Si dhurate te keshilloj nje parfum,nje kartoline me fjalet ku shprehet dashuria dhe nje trendafil te kuq!

----------


## KaTaLiNa

me siguri qe dhuratat materiale nuk kan shum rendesi dhe gjeja me e mir qe mund tia dhurosh eshte dashuri pa rezerva por edhe dhurata materioale ka rendesi keshtuqe un do te zgjidhja dichka te bukur dhe te thjesht p.sh nje pako me deserta :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Flori

> Floro po sje femër re që të flesh me arushin


se ka formuluar mir pytjen goca siper  :shkelje syri:  

kshuqe un po pergjigjem per te dhashuren

----------


## MaDaBeR

Cfare te me jepte me gjithe zemer e dashura, cfaredo te ishte nuk do ta refuzoja.

PS: Qejfi do ma kishte te mi jepte cash  :perqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

> Cfare te me jepte me gjithe zemer e dashura, cfaredo te ishte nuk do ta refuzoja.
> 
> PS: *Qejfi do ma kishte te mi jepte cash*


E di qe nuk e ke keq ti  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

une i bleva nji ore dhe normal firmato jo te lire se nuk kishte ore..mendohu cfare nuk ka dhe cafre i duhet...

----------


## Pogradecari

> Tung, Cfare dhurate eshte me se miri ti dhurohet te dashurit per ditelindje? 
> 
> Kalofshi  bukur. 
> 
> 
> P.S.  per gjinin mashkullore e kam fjalen. 
> Meshkujt-  cka do te donit  qe e dashura e juaj te ju dhuroj per ditelindje.Mund te tregoni edhe nga experienca e juaj se cka ju ka pelqyer...



*
tashi po qe vertet do qe tja besh qefin mire eshte ti shpiesh nja dy shoqet e tua po nqf se nuk ke mundesi 
 mund te paguash (escort) shkurt lafi nje orgy te vogel se do jete merzitur i shkreti cheeze pizza dite per dite 
eh se mos haroj ndonje viagra just i case*

----------


## [LoTi]

Nje pal Kepuc me xhufk... si ato te labeve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## engjellore

mos eshte me mire ti maresh dhe kostumin tradicional lab??ti bej komplet me kepucet.... :arushi:

----------


## engjellore

mos harroj,meri dhe kapelen e??? :rrotullo syte:

----------


## bledar Topi

Une do ti dhuroja te dashures si dhurate nje weekend jashte shtetit psh ne firenze

----------


## darlam

sa vjeç është një burrë

----------

